# Three Musicals coming from Shout Factory this year!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> This spring, bring home a trio of celebrated Broadway favorites on Blu-ray with new releases from home entertainment imprint Shout Broadway. Featuring timeless American standards and some of the world’s biggest stars, titles being released include the award-winning 1999 Royal National Theatre production of Rodgers and Hammerstein’s musical classic, Oklahoma!, starring Hugh Jackman (Les Misérables, The Prestige) and Maureen Lipman (The Pianist); the masterful 1999 London revival of the 1949 Tony® Award-winning Best Musical, Kiss Me, Kate, starring Rachel York and Brent Barrett; and the film adaptation of Tony award-winning Broadway smash Man of La Mancha, starring Peter O’Toole and Sophia Loren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

